# [SOLVED] install w2k8 on dell poweredge 2650 help?



## pvo01

Dell poweredge 2650 only has a cd-rom and floppy drives built in.

i want to install w2k8, which is on a dvd. so, i bought this external usb dvd to boot up the w2k8 dvd but it couldn't. I checked the bios, it is up to date verson, but it doens't have the option of boot form usb dvd.

is there a way to workaround? or, is there a bootable floppy that allowed me to attach the USB DVD? 

your suggestions are welcome.

Thanks


----------



## pvo01

*Re: install w2k8 on dell poweredge 2650 help?*

i found a way to fix it. if anyone interested in knowing how please ms me., or post a replay to the thread.

cheer.


----------



## bkahn

Please post how you got server 2008 installed on a Power Edge 2650. We replaced the CD drive with a DVD drive from a Power Edge 2950, but when we try to install Server 2008 through the Dell Shell (version 5.5), the windows installation gets stuck expanding the files and we get an error 0x80070003: File does not exist. We then tried installing directly from the Windows Server 2008 DVD but it fails again, albeit in a different place. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pvo01

what i did was using the lates Dell System Build and Update Utility v5.5- this DSBUU support W2k8 x32. 
You can download this from the Dell website.
I got it put on a CD.

And, I boot up the DSBUU with the built in CD-Rom normally, and I use an external DVD Drive to load the w2k8 DVD when it prompt.

Hope this help you.


----------



## PerCompLLC

pvo01 said:


> what i did was using the lates Dell System Build and Update Utility v5.5- this DSBUU support W2k8 x32.
> You can download this from the Dell website.
> I got it put on a CD.
> 
> And, I boot up the DSBUU with the built in CD-Rom normally, and I use an external DVD Drive to load the w2k8 DVD when it prompt.
> 
> Hope this help you.


THANK YOU!!! Exactly the solution I was looking for! :grin::grin::grin:


----------



## asagalen

hi guys i tried installing windows 2008 on my 2650 but im getting this error


Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause.

File:\$LDR$

status: 0xc000000f


info: the file is missing or corrupt


i tried re installing the OS but im still getting the same error.


hope u will help me to solve this problem guys im very excited to run this server for my self study..


thnx guys.


asa


----------



## PerCompLLC

w2k8 will not work with a PowerEdge 2650 as the 2650 does not support 64bit... Took me quite a bit of research to figure this out, so I hope I can save you some trouble.


----------



## bilbus

you can run server 2008, you cant run Server 2008 R2 ...

R1 is x32/64
R2 is x64 only


----------



## PerCompLLC

bilbus said:


> you can run server 2008, you cant run Server 2008 R2 ...
> 
> R1 is x32/64
> R2 is x64 only


Thanks for the clarification - I have R2, which won't work of course. But you are exactly correct.


----------



## pvo01

there was 1 dell 2650 i think we weren't able to run w2k8 on it because it was an early/ old model of 2650. You know how like there is new update to the box (such as xp sp2, sp3 for OS and stuff like that). 
so, in short, not 100% of all dell 2650 can handle w2k8 32 bit. if you need confirm on whether your box is old/ new 2650, you should look at Dell's website for clarification using your box service tag. 

anyway. now everyone is start using w2k8 R2 - hahaha


----------



## asagalen

u will not appreciate w2k8 if u will not go through windows 2003


----------

